# Lovecraft Country 1x06 "Meet Me in Daegu"



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I'm sorry, but this show has finally gone beyond the bounds of plausibility.

A roomful of men who don't find Jamie Chung attractive?

INCONCEIVABLE!


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Well, this seems like a perfectly normal wartime backstory with ah... oh... well... that happened...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Well, a perfectly normal Lovecraftian wartime backstory, anyway...

She's got quite a tail! Nine of them, even.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

OK I really liked this one. However, I looked at my wife afterwards and said "well, we're still just as confused as we were at the beginning!"

Didn't advance the story much (although presumably it will be critical going forward) but a really well-done episode. Maybe one of my favorites of the season.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

If a woman lights one candle, and all the candles in the room start burning simultaneously...

...you're either about to have the worst night of your life, or the best.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

trainman said:


> If a woman lights one candle, and all the candles in the room start burning simultaneously...
> 
> ...you're either about to have the worst night of your life, or the best.


Or (as in this case) both.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I'm sure we're going to find out the connection between this Korean woman and what's happening now. Why she called him and what she's trying to tell him. I assume that's where we will pick up next week. I'm going to speculate (with no knowledge at all) that her father is whoever "William / William's sister" is. (names are escaping me this morning).


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I'm sure we're going to find out the connection between this Korean woman and what's happening now. Why she called him and what she's trying to tell him. I assume that's where we will pick up next week. I'm going to speculate (with no knowledge at all) that her father is whoever "William / William's sister" is. (names are escaping me this morning).


I don't know, they don't seem like the child-rapist type...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

This episode was refreshingly good, I was about to quit after S01E05, but I'm glad I stuck in there for S01E06.


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm pretty sure they said that Ji-Ah killed her father as the first of the 100, didn't they? I think her father was just a creep who's long dead and we won't see or hear anything more about him (we didn't even hear that much about him in this episode). My suspicion is that nothing about her or her origin connects to the rest of the story or characters, except for her connection to Tic and the fact that she saw some of his future... maybe she'll even come to the U.S. and play a role directly rather than over the phone.


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

This episode was a long way to go to advance the plot a little bit. Although I normally dislike love triangles, it'll be entertaining to see Leti and Ji-Ah(sp?) fight over Tic if the story moves in that direction.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

The lack of plot advancement is, surprisingly, not bothering me. I'm looking at this series more like the X-Files, in that each episode has a central story, with the long arc serving mostly as a backdrop. As I'm pretty sure I've said here before, I'm not even sure I know what the long arc _is_. (Which was often true for me with the X-Files, too.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Dawghows said:


> The lack of plot advancement is, surprisingly, not bothering me. I'm looking at this series more like the X-Files, in that each episode has a central story, with the long arc serving mostly as a backdrop. As I'm pretty sure I've said here before, I'm not even sure I know what the long arc _is_. (Which was often true for me with the X-Files, too.)


One difference between this and the X-Files is that with the X-Files I never got the impression even THEY knew what the long arc was...


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> One difference between this and the X-Files is that with the X-Files I never got the impression even THEY knew what the long arc was...


For most of it, I didn't even realized there was a long arc -- it was monster of the week to me.

Sure, they threw in a Mulder's Sister episode every so often, but those never seemed to have much direction to them, and for me were more of a distraction.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Steveknj said:


> I'm sure we're going to find out the connection between this Korean woman and what's happening now. Why she called him and what she's trying to tell him. I assume that's where we will pick up next week. I'm going to speculate (with no knowledge at all) that her father is whoever "William / William's sister" is. (names are escaping me this morning).


Didn't Tic call her? And the write DIE?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Good episode. My favorite so far.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Well, a perfectly normal Lovecraftian wartime backstory, anyway...
> 
> She's got quite a tail! Nine of them, even.


I wonder if that's how they came up with the Cat of Nine Tails? Whip it good!


----------



## madscientist (Nov 12, 2003)

I think Tic was deciphering the pages they found in the crypt, and after that he freaked and called Ji-Ah. I couldn't see everything that he wrote while deciphering but one word was definitely DIE. Apparently some aspect of what he found matched what Ji-Ah had told him.

It always amuses me how people don't seem to realize what a deciphered message says until they finish the last letter. It's like they're all really bad Wheel of Fortune players or something.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

madscientist said:


> It always amuses me how people don't seem to realize what a deciphered message says until they finish the last letter. It's like they're all really bad Wheel of Fortune players or something.


I think you meant to post this in the _*Tropes *_thread.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

madscientist said:


> It always amuses me how people don't seem to realize what a deciphered message says until they finish the last letter. It's like they're all really bad Wheel of Fortune players or something.


Maybe it's because they're not allowed to buy any vowels


----------

